# any rule of thumb for figuring max recommended bulb wattage?



## Philphine (Jul 3, 2010)

i'm kind of repurposing a ceiling light that uses 5 candleabra type bulbs. i've closing in on finishing and just realised i've forgoten what the recommended max wattage was. i brought 40 watt bulbs but then thought 5 bulbs together might add up.

i've had it on without problems, but i was just testing it (it's a ceiling light and i haven't installed it yet) so it was only on a few seconds.

so anyone know if i'm ok or should drop down to 25 watt bulbs? or a way to figure it out? thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 4, 2010)

there should be a label on the light socket that indicates Max Wattage.


----------



## Philphine (Jul 4, 2010)

i was about to wrie that there isn't one, but i went out and looked really close and there is something molded into the socket, 75w-125v.

i don't know if that's always applicable to whatever it's part of or if it's just for the socket it's self and there should be something else for the assembly that uses more of them.

i don't think i'll be trying 75 watters (i never seen candlelabra type bulbs rated that high anyway), but i'm hoping i'l be safe with the 40's unless someone says otherwise. thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 4, 2010)

Philphine said:


> i'm kind of repurposing a ceiling light that uses 5 candleabra type bulbs.


If a 200w flush mount ceiling fixture requires 90C wire in the ceiling box, assuming a 30C ambient temp. the thermal resistance of the fixture is (90-30)/200 = 0.3 C/W.

Post a photo of your fixture.  If your house was built before 1985 the wire is probably 60C rated.


----------



## Philphine (Jul 5, 2010)

the house was build i think around 1950.

an earlier pic from while i was working out the idea. 







the original light had the 5 bulbs grouped together. i just spead them out. will that make a difference?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 5, 2010)

The wattage ratings are mostly for heat issues.  With this spacing you'll be just fine with 40W bulbs.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 5, 2010)

For this setup the only limitation would be what heat your lamp sockets can stand, if they are plastic with a metal side contact.  If they are they can probably stand 60w lamps as long as the lamp base is down and the lamp bulb is up.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 5, 2010)

You could consider CFL's that don't put out as much heat as incandescents do.


----------



## triple D (Jul 11, 2010)

I think the deciding factor here is, what is the temp. rating of wire you used to wire fixture internally. Just curious, did you hook a grnd. tail to fixture? It looks like a pretty cool light, good luck...


----------



## Philphine (Jul 12, 2010)

i need glasses. i can't read what's on it easily enough. i know it's 14ga. i got it from the maintenace shop at work and they hook up some fairly heavy duty stuff with it.

it has a ground. the black and white wires run around the inside of the tube and the green is screwed to the tube where the black and white wire come out.

just need some 1/8" plexiglass mirror i want to use as a medallion, and then i'll work on hooking it all up.


----------



## Philphine (May 3, 2011)

just doing some surfing and thought i'd post a pic. the one i posted at first i never put up. i was making a mirror decision and now it's just laziness and the fact that i kinda cracked the plexiglass on another one i tried.

but here is the one for my main bedroom







once i got the idea i kinda kept a look out for other rings i could try the same idea with. this one was a pretty good sized wall mirror, about 40" dia overall. the lights are from one of those floor lights that sits behind a couch and kinda hangs over it. i took some of the crystals off so it's not as full looking, but it also doesn't clatter even on the highest speed. a decent trade off. as mentioned, i kinda cracked the plexiglass a little, but i hid the worst of it at the spot where one of the lights are, so it's not too noticable. i hope i can do better with the black one.

i'm also working on one more. a kinda more modern/stainless steel looking one for my kitchen. i won't have a mirror on this one. just need to find a fan i like to work with it.


----------



## Philphine (May 13, 2011)

and the one i originally asked about. put it up this past weekend











two pics 'cause it's a little hard to make out

i work nights and this room kind of came from that. it's my second bedroom but i sleep in here as much as in my main bedroom (actually all the time right now 'cause i'm working a bit on the main bedroom, plus i need to get a new mattress).

i don't think i ever explained the "why". i have the regular 8' ceilings and this keeps the light and fan from hanging as low from the ceiling. the actual difference bettween these and a normal hugger fan is pretty minimal (the chandalier-ish one is really about the same), but once i thought of it i wanted to try it anyway.

so one more for the kitchen, once i find a fan i like to work with it, and i think i'll be done playing with this idea.


----------

